# Very Important



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Why the FUK does my male dog immediately turn around and stick his ass in my face while I'm petting him.

Don't tell me he's being submissive. 

You dont stick your ass in somebody's face if you're being submissive. 

Personally I think its he's giving me the message of leave him the hell alone your jack off.
s


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: HEY, us old dogs like a good ass scratch above the tail now and then.

He knows he isn't as flexible now so he's asking you to do it. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

If he was a bitch I'd suspect something else but I seriously doubt HE'D put up with that. 8-[:twisted:


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Why the FUK does my male dog immediately turn around and stick his ass in my face while I'm petting him.
> 
> Don't tell me he's being submissive.
> 
> ...


 He is treating you like a dog!!When dogs meet they present their rear end to be sniffed,so old friends are up to date.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I think I probably prefer Bob's answer🐕🐕


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jack's answer makes a lot of sense but if we ever meet I promise not to do that!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Sniff his ass and see if he stops.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I dont want him to USE me for gratication, Nicole.

Give him a inch and he might take a mile.

Who knows what he might want next.🙄


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

give him a good scratching. mine like it just above the tail head and right at the root of the tail. Mostly I see this with my older dogs that aren't flexible enough to do their own scratching


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Why the FUK does my male dog immediately turn around and stick his ass in my face while I'm petting him.
> 
> Don't tell me he's being submissive.
> 
> ...



He's getting close to you..he can make greater body contact with you with his rear end than his front end. Sounds like he likes you.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I figured out a great cure shoving his ass in my face when I pet him.

I nailed him with my electric fly swatter zapper when he tried it. 

He's a very hard dog. He could always shrug off a e collar like he wanted to scratch a itch.

So it might take a couple of light ups with the electric fly swatter.

I hope this is a POLITICALLY CORRECT post😀


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

What kind of racket is this?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks like a tennis racket but it works like a bug zapper. :twisted:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Efficient dual purpose use.

I should probably notify the manufacturers so they can start advertising this new feature!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh those. I'd like to see a picture of that. Send me one would ya?

I'm curious how you zapped him with it. They've got gridding on them to prevent that.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole I'm not that big a prick to really use it on my dog. A joke!

But I'm sure it would be very useful on your Alaska State Birds....the mosquitoes.

Amazon or Ebay has them with or w/o grids.

I particularly enjoy when you only get to half zap one and only blow the wings off it. The poor SOB can't figure out WTF happened.🙄😀


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

LOL yea man, I got about 8 of those rackets. The only ones that shock people were the ones with the horizontal bars without the grid on them. 

I just didn't want anyone getting some odd idea that you actually did that. I know your an asshole, just not that kind of an asshole.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I can't tell you how much I appreciate the compliment. You know me TOO well.😀


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

ha ha notice I didn't do you the courtesy of correctly typing you're? I'm kinda sweet that way.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

DAMN! The first liar doesn't stand a chance here! :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------

